

Microsoft demos Windows 10 apps on HoloLens, and it's stunning - snehesht
http://mashable.com/2015/04/29/microsoft-demos-how-windows-10-apps-work-with-hololens-and-its-stunningly-beautiful/

======
snehesht
Microsoft Hololens onstage demo

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglZb5CWzNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglZb5CWzNQ)

